# Schwarzer Bildschirm beim Start von kdetv

## Eisbrecher

Hi allerseits, 

ich habe ein Problem, das schon vielfach hier im Forum besprochen wurde. Allerdings hat mir bislang keiner der Lösungsvorschläge geholfen  :Sad: 

Ich habe eine TV-Karte von Medion. Genaues Modell kenne ich nicht, aber es wird automatisch das Modul saa7134 geladen. Weitere Konfigurationen erfolgten mit dem HARDWARE_saa7134-wiki (card=12, tuner=63) Wenn ich jetzt aber kdetv starte, kriege ich einen schwarzen Monitor und es wird kein Tastendruck mehr angenommen.

Starte ich tvtime, so bleibt das Bild zwar vorhanden und ich kann die Maus bewegen, aber ansonsten gibt es auch keine Reaktionen auf Mausklicks und Tastendrücke. In /var/log/Xorg0.log bzw. /var/log/Xorg0.log.old wurde keine Fehlermeldung geloggt  :Sad: 

google und die Forensuche brachten als Lösungsvorschlag die Ergänzung

```
Option          "VideoOverlay"          "on"

Option          "OpenGLOverlay"         "off"

Option          "OverlayOnCRTC2"
```

in xorg.conf. Hat aber (wie oben schon erwähnt) keine Änderung gebracht.

Lediglich xawtv startet, aber da habe ich immer noch nicht rausgefunden, wie ich einen Sendersuchlauf machen kann.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee, wie ich die TV-Karte zum Laufen kriege? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar  :Smile: 

PS: Habe eine Radeon x700 Grafikkarte mit Treiber ati-drivers-8.28.8 und kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8

----------

## Eisbrecher

Bin schon ein bißchen weiter, aber immer noch nicht am Ziel.

Wenn ich motv starte, bekomme ich zwar weder Bild noch Ton, kann aber mit dem internen Screenshot-Button einen Screenshot des (nicht sichtbaren) Fernsehbilds machen  :Shocked:  Empfang habe ich also. Nur wie kriege ich das sichtbar? Und welches USE-Flag muss ich bei xawtv dazugeben, damit ich (auch bei motv) einen Sendersuchlauf machen kann?

----------

## psyqil

Hat xawtv dafür nicht ein Extrabinary (xawtv_scan oder so?) Und ist das nicht eh längst von xdtv abgelöst worden? Da gibt's den scan auf jeden Fall im channel manager!

----------

## Eisbrecher

Ich habe lediglich die ausführbaren Befehle xawtv und xawtv-remote. Wenn ich xdtv starte, bekomme ich auch wieder nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm wie bei kdetv  :Sad: 

In welchen log-Dateien kann ich denn nach Fehlern suchen? Welche config-Dateien können möglicherweise Fehlerursache sein? Mir fehlt inzwischen jeglicher Ansatz  :Sad: 

Wenn ich xawtv starte, bekomme ich die Warnung

```
WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.
```

Kann das mit dem fehlenden Bild/Ton zusammenhängen? Über google finde ich nur Leute, bei denen diese Warnung auch auftritt, aber eine Lösung ist nicht zu finden.

----------

## psyqil

 *Eisbrecher wrote:*   

> Ich habe lediglich die ausführbaren Befehle xawtv und xawtv-remote. Wenn ich xdtv starte, bekomme ich auch wieder nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm wie bei kdetv 

 Kannst Du im Rechtsklickmenü mal sehen, ob bei "Capture:" "overlay" ausgewählt ist und das dann auf "grabdisplay" stellen? Das ist jedenfalls mit nvidia-Treibern nötig, ati-technisch weiß ich auch nicht weiter...

----------

## Eisbrecher

Vielen Dank für deine Ideen. Aber das hat auch nichts gebraucht. In dem Moment, wo ich bei xawtv auf grabdisplay umstelle, friert wieder der Bildschirm ein  :Sad: 

Ratlose Grüße

Tobi

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ch habe eine TV-Karte von Medion. Genaues Modell kenne ich nicht, aber es wird automatisch das Modul saa7134 geladen. Weitere Konfigurationen erfolgten mit dem HARDWARE_saa7134-wiki (card=12, tuner=63) Wenn ich jetzt aber kdetv starte, kriege ich einen schwarzen Monitor und es wird kein Tastendruck mehr angenommen. 
> 
> 

 

Das ist auch mein Problem, nach dessen Lösung ich nun schon Tage suche. Habe eine Terratec600 und eine ATI Radeon9800XT. Scannen mit der TV-Karte geht, nur es KDETV und KVDR stürzen gleich ab.

Die Probleme scheinen recht häufig aufzutreten, eine Lösung hab ich bislang noch nicht auftreiben können.

Kennt Dazu jemand eine Lösung?

Danke und Gruß AROKLast edited by AROK on Mon Nov 27, 2006 3:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Eisbrecher wrote:*   

> Wenn ich jetzt aber kdetv starte, kriege ich einen schwarzen Monitor und es wird kein Tastendruck mehr angenommen.

 

Rufe kdetv oder xawtv mal in einem Terminal auf und nicht über irgendein Icon. Das hat den Vorteil, daß im Terminal noch ein paar Meldungen mitlaufen, die nicht gelogt werden und bei Programmabbruch auch ganz einfach "weg" sind. Aber sie könnten die gewünschtne Hinweise enthalten.

----------

## Terrere

hi

```

xawtv -no-xv -no-dga -no-gl

```

oder 

```

mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:width=768:height=576:channels=E5-3SAT,E6-BR_3 -vo xv tv://

```

NVidia sei Dank, die nahmen dga aus ihrem Treiber, kannst ja mal so einen aus der 6xxx-Reihe nehmen, da gings noch.

----------

## AROK

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *Eisbrecher wrote:*   Wenn ich jetzt aber kdetv starte, kriege ich einen schwarzen Monitor und es wird kein Tastendruck mehr angenommen. 
> 
> Rufe kdetv oder xawtv mal in einem Terminal auf und nicht über irgendein Icon. Das hat den Vorteil, daß im Terminal noch ein paar Meldungen mitlaufen, die nicht gelogt werden und bei Programmabbruch auch ganz einfach "weg" sind. Aber sie könnten die gewünschtne Hinweise enthalten.

 

Hallo,

wenn ich es aus der Konsole starte (tue ich meistens) kommt keine Fehlermeldung bis der BIldschirm schwarz wird. IN den Logfiles sind auch keine Einträge die auf ein Problem hindeuten.

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

 *AROK wrote:*   

>  *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*    *Eisbrecher wrote:*   Wenn ich jetzt aber kdetv starte, kriege ich einen schwarzen Monitor und es wird kein Tastendruck mehr angenommen. 
> 
> Rufe kdetv oder xawtv mal in einem Terminal auf und nicht über irgendein Icon. Das hat den Vorteil, daß im Terminal noch ein paar Meldungen mitlaufen, die nicht gelogt werden und bei Programmabbruch auch ganz einfach "weg" sind. Aber sie könnten die gewünschtne Hinweise enthalten. 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...

 

sorry war natürlich mangelnde Kreativität meinerseits.

```

kdetv 2> kdetv_err_log

```

bringt:

```

ALSA lib control.c:910:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL 

kdetvv4lsetup: using X11 display :0.0

dga: version 2.0

mode: 1280x1024, depth=24, bpp=32, bpl=5120, base=0xc0000000

/dev/v4l/video0 [v4l2]: configuration done

kdetv: WARNING: MainWindow::setupInfraRed(): Lirc not available

kdetv: WARNING: VolumeController::doSetVolume: AudioManager failed, trying SourceManager

kdetv: WARNING: VolumeController::doSetVolume: AudioManager failed, trying SourceManager

kdetv: Fatal IO error: client killed

```

wobei  *Quote:*   

> kdetv: Fatal IO error: client killed

  wohl mein CTRL+ALT+Backsp. war.

Jetzt frage ich mich aber wo der Fehler ist und was ich dagegen tue. 

Gruß

----------

## AROK

XDTV auch nach start schwarzer Bildschrim:

```
This is xdtv 2.2.0 running on Linux/i686 (2.6.18-gentoo-r2).

scandir: No such file or directory

filename = /home/m/.xdtv/xdtvrc

wmhooks: netwm detected

wmhooks: netwm state above supported

wmhooks: netwm fullscreen supported

wmhooks: nothing found...

DGA: server=2.0, include=2.0

VidMode: server=2.2, include=2.2

  available video mode(s): 1280x1024 1280x1024 1280x1024 1280x1024 1280x1024 1280x1024 1152x864 1152x864 1152x864 1152x864 1152x864 1152x864 1152x864 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 1024x480 848x480 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 720x576 720x480 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x400 640x400 512x384 400x300 400x300 320x240 320x240 320x200 320x200

Selected XvImage adaptor with yuyv support: ATI Radeon Video Overlay on port 115 (grabdisplay)

No XvVideo port available.

*** AUDIO DEVICE TYPE = alsa

*** GRABBER DEVICE TYPE = v4l2

*** MIXER DEVICE TYPE = alsa

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

MMX, SSE, AMD MMX extensions, 3DNOW, have been detected.

load_memcpy_method: can't open /home/m/.xdtv/memcpy_method

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
```

Hat Jemand XDTV oder KDEtv mit dem ATI Treiber am laufen? muss ich noch etwas beachten?

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

weiß vielleicht noch Jemand was dazu? Habe noch einiges probiert, aber bislang keinen Erfolg gehabt. 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

hab kdetv mal mit useflag debug compiliert:

```

kdetv: CfgData: load()

kdetv: AudioManager: Found Mixer plugin:

kdetv: OSS Mixer Plugin

kdetv: George Staikos

kdetv: This provides support for OSS audio mixer devices.

kdetv: AudioManager: This plugin is disabled

kdetv: AudioManager: Found Mixer plugin:

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin

kdetv: Neil Macvicar

kdetv: This provides support for ALSA mixer devices.

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin: [KdetvALSA()] initializing plugin

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin: [loadConfig()] loading pre-saved plugin configuration

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin: [useCardMixerElement()] request mixer element  on 

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin: [attachMixer()] attempting to attach a mixer to 

ALSA lib control.c:910:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL 

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin: [attachMixer()] ERROR: snd_mixer_attach failed: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin: [loadConfig()] loading pre-saved plugin configuration failed

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin: [KdetvALSA()] plugin initialization completed

kdetv: PluginFactory: getPlugin: 'ALSA Mixer Plugin' refCount: 1

kdetv: KdetvImageFilterChain::clear()

kdetv: PluginFactory: getPlugin: 'Bilinear Deinterlacing' refCount: 1

kdetv: KdetvImageFilterChain::append(): Append filter: Bilinear

kdetv: PluginFactory: getPlugin: 'Overscan' refCount: 1

kdetv: KdetvImageFilterChain::append(): Append filter: Zoom

kdetv: Sourcemanager: scanPlugins()

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin: [setMuted()] ERROR: no active mixer element present

kdetv: ChannelIO::formats() Creating format list

kdetv: Found a plugin:

kdetv: xawtv Channel File Plugin

kdetv: Malte Starostik

kdetv: This loads your xawtv format channel files in kdetv.

kdetv: PluginFactory: getPlugin: 'xawtv Channel File Plugin' refCount: 1

kdetv: ChannelIO::registeringFormat(...) XawTV Channel Plugin

kdetv: Found a plugin:

kdetv: CSV Channel File Plugin

kdetv: Rich Moore

kdetv: This stores your channel files in CSV (comma separated variables) format.

kdetv: PluginFactory: getPlugin: 'CSV Channel File Plugin' refCount: 1

kdetv: ChannelIO::registeringFormat(...) CSV Channels Plugin

kdetv: Found a plugin:

kdetv: KWinTV Legacy Channel File Plugin

kdetv: Rich Moore and George Staikos

kdetv: This allows you to use your legacy KWinTV format channel files in Kdetv.

kdetv: PluginFactory: getPlugin: 'KWinTV Legacy Channel File Plugin' refCount: 1

kdetv: ChannelIO::registeringFormat(...) KWinTV Channel Plugin

kdetv: Found a plugin:

kdetv: Zapping Channel File Plugin

kdetv: Zsolt Rizsanyi

kdetv: This loads/stores your channel files in XML format zapping (zapping.sf.net) uses.

kdetv: PluginFactory: getPlugin: 'Zapping Channel File Plugin' refCount: 1

kdetv: ChannelIO::registeringFormat(...) Zapping Channels Plugin

kdetv: Found a plugin:

kdetv: XML Channel File Plugin

kdetv: Rich Moore and George Staikos

kdetv: This stores your channel files in XML format.  This is the standard file format for kdetv.

kdetv: PluginFactory: getPlugin: 'XML Channel File Plugin' refCount: 1

kdetv: ChannelIO::registeringFormat(...) XML Channel Plugin

kdetv: OSDManager: Found a plugin: Haze On-Screen Display Plugin

kdetv: OSDManager: This plugin is disabled

kdetv: OSDManager: Found a plugin: Elegant On-Screen Display Plugin

kdetv: Elegant: reading config

kdetv: elegant font resized to 2

kdetv: PluginFactory: getPlugin: 'Elegant On-Screen Display Plugin' refCount: 1

kdetv: Sourcemanager: scanPlugins()

kdetv: Sourcemanager: stopDevice()

kdetv: Sourcemanager: Found a plugin: Video4Linux2 Plugin

kdetv: V4LDev: Installing SIGALARM handler.

kdetv: QVideo: Found BGR32 display.

kdetv: QVideo: Display properties: depth: 24, bits/pixel: 32, bytes/pixel: 4

kdetv: Kdetv V4L2 plugin loaded successfully.

kdetv: PluginFactory: getPlugin: 'Video4Linux2 Plugin' refCount: 1

kdetv: V4L2Dev: device "/dev/v4l/video0" capabilities: 

kdetv:   Driver: saa7134 0.2.14

kdetv:   Card: LifeView FlyVIDEO3000

kdetv:   Bus info: LifeView FlyVIDEO3000

kdetv:   Capabilities:

kdetv:     Video capture

kdetv:     Video overlay

kdetv:     VBI capture

kdetv:     Tuner IO

kdetv:     Read/Write interface

kdetv:     Streaming interface

kdetv: Found device 'Video4Linux2: LifeView FlyVIDEO3000' in plugin 'Video4Linux2 Plugin'

kdetv: Device contains 5 sources.

kdetv: -->1 tuners detected

kdetv: -->_tuners[Video4Linux2: LifeView FlyVIDEO3000] is true

kdetv: Device is a tuner: true

kdetv: -->1 tuners detected

kdetv: -->_tuners[Video4Linux2: LifeView FlyVIDEO3000] is true

kdetv: PluginFactory: putPlugin(): 'Video4Linux2 Plugin' refCount: 0

kdetv: Sourcemanager: Found a plugin: Video4Linux Plugin

kdetv: QVideo: Found BGR32 display.

kdetv: QVideo: Display properties: depth: 24, bits/pixel: 32, bytes/pixel: 4

kdetv: KXv::init: Xv VideoMask port 115 was found.  Device is: video4linux.

kdetv: Attributes for port 115

kdetv:    -> XV_ENCODING get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_BRIGHTNESS get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_CONTRAST get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_SATURATION get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_HUE get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_VOLUME get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_MUTE get set Range: 0 -> 1

kdetv:    -> XV_FREQ get set Range: 0 -> 16000

kdetv: Image formats for port 115

kdetv: Disabling double buffering.

kdetv: Turning on colorkey autopainting.

kdetv: KXv::init: Xv ImageMask port 116 was found.  Device is: ATI Radeon Video Overlay.

kdetv: Attributes for port 116

kdetv:    -> XV_SET_DEFAULTS set Range: 0 -> 1

kdetv:    -> XV_AUTOPAINT_COLORKEY get set Range: 0 -> 1

kdetv:    -> XV_COLORKEY get set Range: 0 -> -1

kdetv:    -> XV_DOUBLE_BUFFER get set Range: 0 -> 1

kdetv:    -> XV_BRIGHTNESS get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_CONTRAST get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_SATURATION get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_COLOR get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_HUE get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_RED_INTENSITY get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_GREEN_INTENSITY get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_BLUE_INTENSITY get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv: Image formats for port 116

kdetv:    0x32595559 (YUY2) Packed

kdetv:    0x59565955 (UYVY) Packed

kdetv:    0x32315659 (YV12) Planar

kdetv:    0x30323449 (I420) Planar

kdetv: Disabling double buffering.

kdetv: Turning on colorkey autopainting.

kdetv: KXv::connect: Xv init completed.

kdetv: Kdetv V4L plugin loaded successfully.

kdetv: PluginFactory: getPlugin: 'Video4Linux Plugin' refCount: 1

kdetv: v4ldev: Grabber Name: LifeView FlyVIDEO3000

kdetv: Type: 47

kdetv: Input Channels: 5

kdetv: minw=48, minh=32, maxw=704, maxh=480

kdetv:   Supports: capture to memory

kdetv:   Supports: video overlay

kdetv:   Supports: clipping

kdetv: v4ldev: The device supports overlay. Running kdetvv4lsetup.

kdetvv4lsetup: using X11 display :0

dga: version 2.0

mode: 1280x1024, depth=24, bpp=32, bpl=5120, base=0xc0000000

/dev/v4l/video0 [v4l2]: configuration done

kdetv: QVideo: Found BGR32 display.

kdetv: QVideo: Display properties: depth: 24, bits/pixel: 32, bytes/pixel: 4

kdetv: v4ldev: Channel 1: Television

kdetv: TV - tuner(1) 

kdetv: v4ldev: Channel 2: TV (mono only)

kdetv: TV - tuner(1) 

kdetv: v4ldev: Channel 3: Composite1

kdetv: Camera

kdetv: v4ldev: Channel 4: Composite2

kdetv: Camera

kdetv: v4ldev: Channel 5: S-Video

kdetv: Camera

kdetv: v4ldev: Overlay video display is possible.

kdetv: Found device 'Video4Linux:LifeView FlyVIDEO3000' in plugin 'Video4Linux Plugin'

kdetv: Device contains 5 sources.

kdetv: -->1 tuners detected

kdetv: -->_tuners[Video4Linux:LifeView FlyVIDEO3000] is true

kdetv: Device is a tuner: true

kdetv: -->1 tuners detected

kdetv: -->_tuners[Video4Linux:LifeView FlyVIDEO3000] is true

kdetv: PluginFactory: putPlugin(): 'Video4Linux Plugin' refCount: 0

kdetv: KXv::~KXv: Close Xv connection.

kdetv: Sourcemanager: Found a plugin: XVideo Plugin

kdetv: KXv::init: Xv VideoMask port 115 was found.  Device is: video4linux.

kdetv: Attributes for port 115

kdetv:    -> XV_ENCODING get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_BRIGHTNESS get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_CONTRAST get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_SATURATION get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_HUE get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_VOLUME get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_MUTE get set Range: 0 -> 1

kdetv:    -> XV_FREQ get set Range: 0 -> 16000

kdetv: Image formats for port 115

kdetv: Disabling double buffering.

kdetv: Turning on colorkey autopainting.

kdetv: KXv::init: Xv ImageMask port 116 was found.  Device is: ATI Radeon Video Overlay.

kdetv: Attributes for port 116

kdetv:    -> XV_SET_DEFAULTS set Range: 0 -> 1

kdetv:    -> XV_AUTOPAINT_COLORKEY get set Range: 0 -> 1

kdetv:    -> XV_COLORKEY get set Range: 0 -> -1

kdetv:    -> XV_DOUBLE_BUFFER get set Range: 0 -> 1

kdetv:    -> XV_BRIGHTNESS get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_CONTRAST get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_SATURATION get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_COLOR get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_HUE get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_RED_INTENSITY get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_GREEN_INTENSITY get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_BLUE_INTENSITY get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv: Image formats for port 116

kdetv:    0x32595559 (YUY2) Packed

kdetv:    0x59565955 (UYVY) Packed

kdetv:    0x32315659 (YV12) Planar

kdetv:    0x30323449 (I420) Planar

kdetv: Disabling double buffering.

kdetv: Turning on colorkey autopainting.

kdetv: KXv::connect: Xv init completed.

kdetv: Kdetv XVideo plugin loaded successfully.

kdetv: PluginFactory: getPlugin: 'XVideo Plugin' refCount: 1

kdetv: KdetvXv: probeDevices

kdetv: KdetvXv: found device: XVideo: video4linux (port 115)

kdetv: Found device 'XVideo: video4linux (port 115)' in plugin 'XVideo Plugin'

kdetv: Device contains 5 sources.

kdetv: -->1 tuners detected

kdetv: -->_tuners[XVideo: video4linux (port 115)] is true

kdetv: Device is a tuner: true

kdetv: -->1 tuners detected

kdetv: -->_tuners[XVideo: video4linux (port 115)] is true

kdetv: PluginFactory: putPlugin(): 'XVideo Plugin' refCount: 0

kdetv: KXv::~KXv: Close Xv connection.

kdetv: Kdetv XVideo plugin unloaded.

kdetv: MiscManager: Found a plugin: Channelsuite Plugin

kdetv: PluginFactory: getPlugin: 'Channelsuite Plugin' refCount: 1

kdetv: WARNING: MainWindow::setupInfraRed(): Lirc not available

kdetv: Plugging Slider into class 'KToolBar'

kdetv: Plugging Slider into class 'KPopupMenu'

kdetv: Plugging Slider into class 'KPopupMenu'

kdetv: [void MainWindow::restoreWindowSettings()] Called

kdetv: elegant font resized to 29

kdetv: elegant font resized to 29

kdetv: elegant font resized to 29

kdetv: elegant font resized to 29

kdetv: elegant font resized to 29

kdetv: elegant font resized to 29

kdetv: [void MainWindow::saveWindowSettings()] Called

kdetv: MainWindow::setShowNormal(): false

kdetv: MainWindow::setShowNormal(): true

kdetv: SaverControl: KDE screensaver successfully disabled.

kdetv: Kdetv::start() Trying last device: Video4Linux2: LifeView FlyVIDEO3000

kdetv: Kdetv::playDevice(): dev: Video4Linux2: LifeView FlyVIDEO3000

kdetv: Sourcemanager: stopDevice()

kdetv: Sourcemanager: Set device: Video4Linux2: LifeView FlyVIDEO3000

kdetv: Sourcemanager: stopDevice()

kdetv: QVideo: Found BGR32 display.

kdetv: QVideo: Display properties: depth: 24, bits/pixel: 32, bytes/pixel: 4

kdetv: Kdetv V4L2 plugin loaded successfully.

kdetv: PluginFactory: getPlugin: 'Video4Linux2 Plugin' refCount: 1

kdetv: V4L2Dev: device "/dev/v4l/video0" capabilities: 

kdetv:   Driver: saa7134 0.2.14

kdetv:   Card: LifeView FlyVIDEO3000

kdetv:   Bus info: LifeView FlyVIDEO3000

kdetv:   Capabilities:

kdetv:     Video capture

kdetv:     Video overlay

kdetv:     VBI capture

kdetv:     Tuner IO

kdetv:     Read/Write interface

kdetv:     Streaming interface

kdetv: V4L2: setDevice [Video4Linux2: LifeView FlyVIDEO3000] which maps to /dev/v4l/video0

kdetv: V4L2Dev: device "/dev/v4l/video0" capabilities: 

kdetv:   Driver: saa7134 0.2.14

kdetv:   Card: LifeView FlyVIDEO3000

kdetv:   Bus info: LifeView FlyVIDEO3000

kdetv:   Capabilities:

kdetv:     Video capture

kdetv:     Video overlay

kdetv:     VBI capture

kdetv:     Tuner IO

kdetv:     Read/Write interface

kdetv:     Streaming interface

kdetv: V4L2: Success? true

kdetv: Sourcemanager: Set source: composite1

kdetv: Sourcemanager: Set encoding: ntsc

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin: [setMuted()] ERROR: no active mixer element present

kdetv: Sourcemanager: startVideo()

kdetv: KXv::init: Xv VideoMask port 115 was found.  Device is: video4linux.

kdetv: Attributes for port 115

kdetv:    -> XV_ENCODING get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_BRIGHTNESS get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_CONTRAST get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_SATURATION get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_HUE get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_VOLUME get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_MUTE get set Range: 0 -> 1

kdetv:    -> XV_FREQ get set Range: 0 -> 16000

kdetv: Image formats for port 115

kdetv: Disabling double buffering.

kdetv: Turning on colorkey autopainting.

kdetv: KXv::init: Xv ImageMask port 116 was found.  Device is: ATI Radeon Video Overlay.

kdetv: Attributes for port 116

kdetv:    -> XV_SET_DEFAULTS set Range: 0 -> 1

kdetv:    -> XV_AUTOPAINT_COLORKEY get set Range: 0 -> 1

kdetv:    -> XV_COLORKEY get set Range: 0 -> -1

kdetv:    -> XV_DOUBLE_BUFFER get set Range: 0 -> 1

kdetv:    -> XV_BRIGHTNESS get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_CONTRAST get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_SATURATION get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_COLOR get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_HUE get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_RED_INTENSITY get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_GREEN_INTENSITY get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv:    -> XV_BLUE_INTENSITY get set Range: -1000 -> 1000

kdetv: Image formats for port 116

kdetv:    0x32595559 (YUY2) Packed

kdetv:    0x59565955 (UYVY) Packed

kdetv:    0x32315659 (YV12) Planar

kdetv:    0x30323449 (I420) Planar

kdetv: Disabling double buffering.

kdetv: Turning on colorkey autopainting.

kdetv: KXv::connect: Xv init completed.

kdetv: Trying to build output chain without conversion...

kdetv: KdetvImageFilterChain::setOutputFormat(): YUYV

kdetv: KdetvImageFilterChain::setInputFormat(): YUYV

kdetv: ... successful.

kdetv: All image filters are operational: Ja

All filters support full frame rate: Nein

Input format: YUYV

Output format: YUYV

Filter Bilinear:

Operational: Ja

Supports full frame rate: Nein

Input format: YUYV

(Supported input formats: {GREY, RGB15_LE, RGB16_LE, BGR32, BGR24, YUYV})

Output format: YUYV

(Supported output formats: {GREY, RGB15_LE, RGB16_LE, BGR32, BGR24, YUYV})

Filter Zoom:

Operational: Ja

Supports full frame rate: Ja

Input format: YUYV

(Supported input formats: {GREY, HI240, RGB15_LE, RGB15_BE, RGB16_LE, RGB16_BE, RGB32, BGR32, RGB24, BGR24, YUYV, UYVY, YUV422P, YUV420P})

Output format: YUYV

(Supported output formats: {GREY, HI240, RGB15_LE, RGB15_BE, RGB16_LE, RGB16_BE, RGB32, BGR32, RGB24, BGR24, YUYV, UYVY, YUV422P, YUV420P})

kdetv: 

kdetv: V4L2Dev::setupStreamingMMAP(): driver allocated 3 mmapped buffers.

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin: [setMuted()] ERROR: no active mixer element present

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin: [setVolume()] ERROR: no active mixer element present

kdetv: WARNING: VolumeController::doSetVolume: AudioManager failed, trying SourceManager

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin: [setMuted()] ERROR: no active mixer element present

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin: [setVolume()] ERROR: no active mixer element present

kdetv: WARNING: VolumeController::doSetVolume: AudioManager failed, trying SourceManager

kdetv: CfgData: Loading settings for device: Video4Linux2: LifeView FlyVIDEO3000

kdetv: ChannelIO::load(...) file='/home/arok/.kde3.5/share/apps/kdetv/channels.xml' format='xml'

kdetv: ChannelIO::findFormat(...) xml, flags=1

kdetv: ChannelIO::findFormat(...) io XML Channel Plugin can read xml

kdetv: ChannelIO::load(...) using format 'XML Channel Plugin'

kdetv: IOFormatXML::load(...)

kdetv: IOFormatXML::readDocument(...)

kdetv:        Found a kdetv channel file

kdetv:        Found a region in the channel file

kdetv: IOFormatXML::getMetaInfo(...)

kdetv:      Found info

kdetv:        Found the metainfo

kdetv:      Found global_controls

kdetv:      Found channels

kdetv:      Found info

kdetv:      Found global_controls

kdetv:      Found channels

kdetv:        Found a block of channels

kdetv: KdetvChannelPlugin::load(...) sub-class load ok

kdetv: ChannelIO::load(...) file='/usr/share/apps/kdetv/channels-dist/argentina.list' format='xawtv'

kdetv: ChannelIO::findFormat(...) xawtv, flags=1

kdetv: ChannelIO::findFormat(...) io XawTV Channel Plugin can read xawtv

kdetv: ChannelIO::load(...) using format 'XawTV Channel Plugin'

kdetv: [void MainWindow::saveWindowSettings()] Called

kdetv: WARNING: V4L2Dev: VIDIOC_QBUF failed: Das Argument ist ung??ltig

kdetv: SaverControl: KDE screensaver successfully enabled.

kdetv: CfgData: Saving settings for device: Video4Linux2: LifeView FlyVIDEO3000

kdetv: ChannelIO::save(...) file='/home/arok/.kde3.5/share/apps/kdetv/channels.xml' format='xml'

kdetv: ChannelIO::findFormat(...) xml, flags=2

kdetv: ChannelIO::findFormat(...) io XML Channel Plugin can write xml

kdetv: ChannelIO::save(...) using format 'XML Channel Plugin'

kdetv: IOFormatXML::save(...)

kdetv: KdetvChannelPlugin::save(...) sub-class save ok

kdetv: Sourcemanager: stopDevice()

kdetv: Sourcemanager: stopVideo()

kdetv: PluginFactory: putPlugin(): 'Video4Linux2 Plugin' refCount: 0

kdetv: KXv::~KXv: Close Xv connection.

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin: [setMuted()] ERROR: no active mixer element present

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin: [setVolume()] ERROR: no active mixer element present

kdetv: WARNING: VolumeController::doSetVolume: AudioManager failed, trying SourceManager

kdetv: CfgData: save()

kdetv: PluginFactory: putPlugin(): 'Channelsuite Plugin' refCount: 0

kdetv: KdetvImageFilterChain::clear()

kdetv: PluginFactory: putPlugin(): 'Bilinear Deinterlacing' refCount: 0

kdetv: PluginFactory: putPlugin(): 'Overscan' refCount: 0

kdetv: PluginFactory: putPlugin(): 'Elegant On-Screen Display Plugin' refCount: 0

kdetv: Elegant: destroying plugin.

kdetv: Sourcemanager: stopDevice()

kdetv: PluginFactory: putPlugin(): 'ALSA Mixer Plugin' refCount: 0

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin: [~KdetvALSA()] unloading plugin

kdetv: ALSA Mixer Plugin: [~KdetvALSA()] unloading complete

kdetv: V4LDev: Uninstalling SIGALARM handler.

```

hat mir aber auch nicht wirklich weitergeholfen.

----------

## AROK

Hi,

bei mir geht kdetv, seitdem ich als Framebuffertreiber den vesafb-tng verwende, statt radeon! 

Gruß

AROK

----------

